# Does is this work?



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I was looking for new cable that I am going to need and found this. Just curious if this thing really works.

http://shop.bjs.com/Cables-Unlimite...VproductId45494165VVcatId428349VVviewprod.htm


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It should. Just remember that is for splitting a source for multiple outputs, such as feeding multiple TV's from on receiver. Also, remember that anytime you split a signal, it can cause a degradation in the signal, although it is not always noticeable.

- Merg


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

The Merg said:


> It should. Just remember that is for splitting a source for multiple outputs, such as feeding multiple TV's from on receiver. Also, remember that anytime you split a signal, it can cause a degradation in the signal, although it is not always noticeable.
> 
> - Merg


Would the degradation be noticeable if im only using one device at a time? Since my tv only have 2 HDMI inputs was going to use this to turn 2 inputs into 4. I love my Directv PQ so dont want to loose any of it.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm using one of these HDMI switches. 5X1 Enhanced 1.3b Certified HDMI Switch with built-in Equalizer (REV.3.0) w/ Remote | Auto/Powered HDMI Switch I have my devices going to the switch and the outlet of the switch to my Onkyo. This switch is in the Logitech data base so I have it programmed into my Harmony One. Works like a charm.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Movieman said:


> Would the degradation be noticeable if im only using one device at a time? Since my tv only have 2 HDMI inputs was going to use this to turn 2 inputs into 4. I love my Directv PQ so dont want to loose any of it.


Yes, the degradation would occur whether or not you are using the inputs at the same time or not. However, as I stated, any degradation would probably be so minimal that it would not be noticed.

- Merg


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Personally,I'd go with a switch as well. Monoprice has a wide variety at quite reasonable prices.


----------

